# 1700 Today Sand Storm



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

These were taken in between 1700 and 1730 today. Can you say NASTY!!!

Storm approaching


Storm is here


Flash on to give you an idea of how much sand is in the air


God Bless

Shooter


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Nasty!!!! makes the jungles look good, God speed Bro, take care and thank you.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, I really like the liked tho others pics of the compound to. Thanks for everything your doing for us.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Not good! How long do those usually last?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

whoa Shooter can you say 'scratched lens'? i hope you had a plastic bag over that camera with all that sand flying around (not to mention some good head gear for yourself!).

it's a very eerie light, isn't it? is a sand storm noisy? what does it sound like? does it have a distinctive smell?

strange questions i know.

ever curious
K rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

There's green in the Iraqi flag.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Here are a few more pictures and a video link shot by one of my local nationls on the job site.

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg308/Rawah2007/?action=view&current=MOV01558.flv


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

SaltH2o: This one went on for about 7 hours

Karen: The big storms like this one start with a building wind and rain. It only rained for about 2 minutes and the winds built to about 80 MPH before the sand hit. When the sand comes in the wind dies down to around 30 MPH and will gust to around 50 MPH for the duration of the storm. All you here is wind, the sand is so thick it pretty much kills all other noise other than the wind.

Gator Nutz: your are correct sir. Thank you for the idea. Anyone want to guess what my entry will be? LOL


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

While watching that there is one thing that kept coming to my mind..............That is really he** on earth!!! 

Stay safe.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Some great colors in those shots.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Two different perspectives....I found several of the structures in the sandstorm pictures in the arial photos. The golf course seems to be missing. Thanks for what you do, and God's speed getting home.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

And people say that Southeast Texas sucks. Now that place really sucks. No wonder them people hate everybody and themselves.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't even imagine that sandstorm.

I've told you before, and I'll tell you again... THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU DO!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very much, Thanks to all of you doing what you do and what you do so very well.


----------

